# Cute pics



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I haven't been out to take pics for a couple weeks and haven't been in the buck pen with the camera for longer than that. The buck pen has two bucks and three wethers in it.

Wethers Cutie and Chunk, peeking around Fantin. 









Pretty boy being pretty:









Fresca peering at the camera, where are the peanuts?









Cutie and Chunk. Chunk is one of Fresca's from last year.









And Rio Bravo the pygmy buck:









Jan


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my the Pretty boy pic is so darn cute-look at that expression! In the first pic, the one leaning it's head to get in the pic, Cutie? I think-so adorable! :shades:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, Cutie Pie is his full name, there is no resisting his cuteness. Pretty boy we contemplated keeping intact, but he has double teats (his dad is in the freezer now because of that, two kids from different does have them) It was a good thing, he is also scrawny, which wasn't clear in the beginning. Chunk I sometimes regret neutering. But Fresca will have new kids in a couple weeks, a buck from her is likely to be kept.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics! You certainly captured some character with your boys :hug: 

Rio is a very handsome boy! And little  

Your girls must really like peanuts! Fresca looks as if she wants to ask just that! Where are my peanuts? :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Adorable!! Rio Bravo is so darn cute!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Except for one they all are crazy for peanuts. It has turned out to be a very good tool to socialize them. Rio is very little, if my nubian is actuallly bred I hope it will balance out to make the right size. She is big and her sire was gigantic. My bucks have mostly been way over the size standard. Fantin looks like he might not be, but he isn't close to grown yet. 

I'll be getting another ultrasound in the next week or so, so I will know. The first one was a definite "not sure".

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Rio has the flattest topline I have ever seen I think. It's going to be interesting to see if that continues. If Tsu is bred.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What cute faces...they are very nice goats.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree they have really cute faces  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Your goats are beautiful and I can tell they hate the camera NOT
Suellen


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Jan


----------

